# abrir otra aplicacion, ejecutar una macro y volver



## iesanc (Feb 25, 2003)

tengo una macro en excel que despues de ejecutar una macro (copiar una celda, y cambiar de posicion la celda activa) me hace alt-tab y me pasa a otra aplicacion (eicon aviva), necesitaria que al pasar a la otra aplicacion me ejecutara una macro que esta grabada en ella (pegar, intro, copiar), o bien que la misma macro excel ejecurara los mismos comandos y se volviera a excel.

de no ser posible a ver si se puede que al pasa de eicon a excel, osea al ser excel ventana activa se auejecutase la macro.

esperando no haberlo puesto dificil y con ganas de una solucion, os doy la gracias de antemano.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Feb 25, 2003)

Bueno, no se que tan programable sea el otro programa, pero es muy posible que si permite grabar macros, permita hacer programación OLE, es decir, que Excel controle directamente la aplicación.

Ahora, para la otra parte, hay unos eventos, que, aunque no se si se disparen con el Alt-Tab, pueden servir.  Uno es el Workbook_Activate, o el Worksheet_Activate, o finalmente, el más "genérico", el App_WindowActivate.  Para este último es necesario crear un módulo de clase, con una variablle que esté definida algo así:

Public WithEvents App As Application


----------

